# Help



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am going next weekend to pickup a new 250RS. Ran out of room in the 210RS and just wanted something with a slideout but not really long. Is it worth the money to have the awnings over the slideouts. Camper Jim at Holman told me it wasn't necessary now but they could do it if I wanted to. Also, how much do they usually run. On my 210RS we had an around the spare bike rack which I loved but with the new 250RS the spare tire folds down in the back and trying to figure out a bike rack to use for 2 bikes. Also, anyone with the new electric slide out King bed have you had any problems with it. They are also trying to sell an extended warranty, just wondered if it was worth the money. We have had our 210RS for 4 years and have never had a problem yet.

Any info on any of the questions above would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got the 2011 250RS. Bought new in Sept 2010. Nice Unit. No problems with king bed slide, we didn't buy the warranty, didn't think we needed it and so far so good. We upgraded the AC unit to a 15,000 btu. It keeps in nice and cool (cold) even in August when the temp goes up to 100. WE put awning on dinnet slide. They said they couldn't install an awning on the rear slide cause it interfered with the light kits on back. installed a Huskey 4500 lb. electronic tongue jack, worth every penny! we also did not get the wax job and interior cloth protection. All that extra stuff is just a waist of $$$$$$$.
Enjoy, you'll love it.
Do yourself a big favor and get the heavy duty sissor brackets to chock the wheels, need two. one for each side.
Another mod you'll want to do is: go in under the couch and remove the little wooden box that is designed to contain the power cord. Once the box is removed, the cord goes in and out very easy. 
Always take down the opague light fixture above the dinnette, mine shattered into a million pieces about 5 months of use, rolling down a rough road. They are very hard to replace. In fact, I had to find something close, and re-drill a hole to get it to fit and look right. PITA.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I have the slideout covers and am definitely a fan of them. Just this past weekend I saw someone on their roof sweeping off their slideout before retracting it. I have the ones that have the metal guards around them. I bought them at purchase, and don't know exactly how they priced into the deal. As far, as, extended warranty, I never buy them, but on the camper, I considered, then figured I was just as capable as, most of the techs I saw at the dealership.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

booze123 said:


> I've got the 2011 250RS. Bought new in Sept 2010. Nice Unit. No problems with king bed slide, we didn't buy the warranty, didn't think we needed it and so far so good. We upgraded the AC unit to a 15,000 btu. It keeps in nice and cool (cold) even in August when the temp goes up to 100. WE put awning on dinnet slide. They said they couldn't install an awning on the rear slide cause it interfered with the light kits on back. installed a Huskey 4500 lb. electronic tongue jack, worth every penny! we also did not get the wax job and interior cloth protection. All that extra stuff is just a waist of $$$$$$$.
> Enjoy, you'll love it.
> Do yourself a big favor and get the heavy duty sissor brackets to chock the wheels, need two. one for each side.
> Another mod you'll want to do is: go in under the couch and remove the little wooden box that is designed to contain the power cord. Once the box is removed, the cord goes in and out very easy.
> Always take down the opague light fixture above the dinnette, mine shattered into a million pieces about 5 months of use, rolling down a rough road. They are very hard to replace. In fact, I had to find something close, and re-drill a hole to get it to fit and look right. PITA.


Thanks for the info. Very helpful! I thought about awning on dinette and the electronic tongue jack. any idea how much the tongue jack was?? Will be sure to take the light fixture down before going down the road.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I was going to get the slide toppers, but they don't make one that will extend far enough to work on the rear slide. I always sweep off the slides before I retract them, and I figured if I have to sweep one, I might as well sweep both.

I wouldn't spend the money on the warranty, or any of the other wax and fabric packages. They're just a huge money maker for the dealer.

I don't have a preference for which brand, but I highly recommend an electric tongue jack.

I've never had a problem with the dinette fixture breaking during travel, but I did smash it to pieces with my head, when I had the table out of it's normal position to do some work.

I recommend storing the spare tire somewhere other than the rear bumper. As well as getting it out of the way for a bike rack, it's also a PITA every time you want to get in the rear storage. I store mine under the trailer. Here's a link to my spare tire mount.

We love our 250RS, and I'm betting you will too!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

If you camp where there is lots of rain or lots of pine needles, slideout covers can be a real timesaver. We didn't have them on ours when we bought it, but after a few campouts in the pine/fir trees, and needing to sweep a pile of needles off both slides before closing, we had them installed. Also, in the hot sun the do seem to help keep the trailer cooler. Are they a necessity?? NO, are the nice YES, are the worth installing, IMHO YES, but if budget is an issue you can pass on them.

As to extended warranties, I'm not a fan of them, I'm handy enough and I "self Insure". So far in 40 years, I've never had bought anything with an extended warranty, and frankly never had anything fail where an extended warranty would have even broke even, let alone paid off. Now, if your not the least bit handy (like my brother), or don't have the time/inclination to fix stuff, even minor then an extended warranty may be worthwhile.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I am skipping the est. warranty and wax/upholstery stuff but seriously looking into the electric tongue jack (we are not getting any younger). Think I will add the awning to the dinette slide and try to figure out a bike rack. Can you move the position of the spare tire on the back bumper?


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Good info on the warranty for me too. We were able to hold off for one year before having to decide after our dealer pressured us I said no. They then said well we can offer you the option to wait 11 months before deciding. I pretty much knew then it was a bit of a racket.

I put an electric tongue jack on our 279rb. I love it and wouldn't do without it.

I was looking at the slide awnings as well for our one longish slide. How easy are they to self install? Good info. Thanks



wv outbacker said:


> Thanks for all the info. I am skipping the est. warranty and wax/upholstery stuff but seriously looking into the electric tongue jack (we are not getting any younger). Think I will add the awning to the dinette slide and try to figure out a bike rack. Can you move the position of the spare tire on the back bumper?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

For what it's worth, I believe that when I purchased, I paid $2300-$2500 extra for Reese StraitLine/Dual Cam, Barker VIP 3500 jack, 30A Hardwired Surge Guard, Fantastic Fan w/ rain sensor, 2 Slideout Covers, and a locking water hatch. That included dealer installation on everything. If you price the items online, I think you can arrive at the Slideout covers cost me around $900-$1100, and that was for the nice ones (Carefree SideOut Kover III).

The link in my sig has pics of my spare tire relocate and a new hitch I built and installed to hold my bike carrier and 4 bikes.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

We got the extended warranty. I am mechanically inclined and can repair most things if I have time. However, my parents have owned RV's since I was a kid and most years they have had something go wrong. In the past 4 or 5 years alone, they've had to replace a fridge or two and had their furnace, wipers, powered jacks, and slide outs repaired. I've had a few minor things repaired on my OB already. One thing I did not consider when getting it though was the deductible. So, I end up saving repairs until I get enough to cover the deductible.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> As to extended warranties, I'm not a fan of them, I'm handy enough and I "self Insure".


Ditto. I figure that every time I pass on an extended warranty I save anywhere between $30.00 on small items, to $1000.00 or $2000.00 on big ticket items. I'm sure I've saved $10,000.00 on extended warranties over the years. Maybe even $20,000.00! That will fix a pile of unexpected problems.

I just bought a $329.00 laptop this afternoon. I was offered an extra year for $100.00 or longer terms for more money. It's my fourth laptop in the last ten years, and none of them have had a warranty claim, and they're all still running. On laptops alone, I've already saved my next one.


----------

